# Oddball reposted with pics



## flappinhappy (Mar 23, 2013)

This is the hen I got from the feed store and it's tiny comb and lack of tail feathers have me a bit confused ..any help??


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably an araucana or americana. Nice looking chicken!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking bird whatever it is.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could be an Olive egger!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Easter Egger


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Rumpless Aruaracan?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Possibly a lavender, how fortunate for you to find her in a feed store! That's like finding chicken gold! Lol


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Possibly a lavender, how fortunate for you to find her in a feed store! That's like finding chicken gold! Lol


Rumpless Araucana


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like a lavender Orpington


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its not an orpington


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

She has a pea comb, tufted cheeks and no butt, I still say rumpless lavender araucana, lol


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> She has a pea comb, tufted cheeks and no butt, I still say rumpless lavender araucana, lol


I agree, totally an araucana, maybe americana though


----------

